# What browser are you viewing MUT on?



## Geek (Jul 14, 2005)

What browser are you viewing MUT on?

Take the poll and reply back too.

Multiple votes too, if you use more than one, vote for them all


----------



## Marisol (Jul 14, 2005)

What poll? I use Firefox.


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

What poll? I use Firefox. 


LOL Marisol, let me finish the poll




I was still editing it when you replied


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 14, 2005)

internet explorer. i switched back after firefox because it didn't play realplayer


----------



## Marisol (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL Marisol, let me finish the poll



I was still editing it when you replied Sorry!


----------



## Leony (Jul 14, 2005)

My default browser is Safari so, I'm using Safari most of the time. But I switch to firefox to post my review for cosmetic pages.

I think it didn't work on Safari.


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* 

My default browser is Safari so, I'm using Safari most of the time. But I switch to firefox to post my review for cosmetic pages.
I think it didn't work on Safari.




BUMP anyone else?


----------



## Leadfoot (Jul 14, 2005)

Internet Explorer


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 14, 2005)

Usually IE on a Windows machine ... but occasionally Firefox/Mozilla on the Linux computer in my office


----------



## peekaboo (Jul 14, 2005)

IE for me!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 14, 2005)

It wouldn't let me vote for two. I normally use Opera, but when I update my notpad or write reviews I use Firefox.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 14, 2005)

firefox rules


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 14, 2005)

Internet explorer for me


----------



## leelee04 (Jul 15, 2005)

I use _Internet Explorer_

_Lisa_


----------



## karrieann (Jul 15, 2005)

firefox..._y!!!_


----------



## Bhav (Jul 15, 2005)

Firefox and Internet Explorer for me!


----------



## Leony (Apr 2, 2006)

Bump, just curious


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 2, 2006)

Firefox. It locks up every single time I look at profiles that have videos.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 2, 2006)

Still using FF.


----------



## Leony (Apr 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Firefox. It locks up every single time I look at profiles that have videos. 





Oh I had sometimes but not all profiles with vids though, just a few.I thought it's just me because I'm using Mac.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 2, 2006)

Internet Explorer for me


----------



## TransitioningK (Apr 2, 2006)

FF...i luv tabs


----------



## posterofagirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Firefox


----------



## LVA (Apr 2, 2006)

i've never heard of opera or safari ...

... i used to use IE but i like FF better now ... more convienent


----------



## Mirtilla (Apr 2, 2006)

Internet Explorer!


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 2, 2006)

I have tried some of the others..but always go back to IE.


----------



## Maja (Apr 2, 2006)

Firefox.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 2, 2006)

God people still use IE? You know it's REALLY insecure and bad interface to boot, right?


----------



## Satin (Apr 2, 2006)

Internet Explorer!


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* What browser are you viewing MUT on?
Take the poll and reply back too.

Multiple votes too, if you use more than one, vote for them all

Hi Tony,
I use Internet Explorer (along with the MUT toolbar).


----------



## Ley (Apr 2, 2006)

Firefox, once you get used to tabbing it's hard to go back to IE


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 2, 2006)

Internet Explorer


----------



## Brootsiesmom (Apr 2, 2006)

I use IE.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Apr 2, 2006)

Ie!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ley* Firefox, once you get used to tabbing it's hard to go back to IE I agree. I



Firefox!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* i've never heard of opera or safari ... Those are MAC browsers. 
I like the tabs and also thr FF extensions.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 2, 2006)

IE for me


----------



## Chrystal (Apr 2, 2006)

IE here!


----------



## Nox (Apr 2, 2006)

Firefox. If you are computer savvy, you can do all the things that IE can do and so much more.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 3, 2006)

firefox all the way!


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 3, 2006)

Firefox/Mozilla. We like the cute fox and dinosaur and it's way more secure than I.E...we used to get bugs all the time....






Oh yeah, and the toolbar.


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 3, 2006)

IE as always.


----------



## Pepperpops (Apr 3, 2006)

Internet explorer - ( even though I'd love to try another browser, tired of filling Gates' pockets lol )


----------



## tickledmepink (Apr 4, 2006)

Firefox for me.


----------



## silver22 (Apr 4, 2006)

Firefox for me as well.


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 4, 2006)

I use firefox and aol.


----------



## renee604 (Apr 4, 2006)

I use Firefox


----------

